

Review my startup, joday.com - joday
http://joday.com
Millions of videos are uploaded to internet every minute.<p>joday.com makes it easy to find entertainment you like based on your likes, location, profile, network and other trending signals on internet. It&#x27;s your entertainment concierge.<p>I need feedback, please suggest<p>thanks,
joday.com
======
mooted1
I'm usually pretty generous with Facebook login and I find the paranoia
surrounding it ridiculous, but when your site posted directly to my wall THE
MOMENT I SIGNED UP without any kind of notice, I was fucking incensed. Not
only was it unsolicited, it was spam that offered no compelling content except
a link to your site. It doesn't help that you have no option for turning this
permission off.

Out of hundreds of facebook logins, Joday.com was the first site I manually
removed from my account.

F- not visiting again.

~~~
joday
Hi,

1\. One of the reason for using Facebook login was to allow user to decide
what information they want to share including permission to share on user
wall. 2\. having said that, we will try to find a way to make it more
explicit. 3\. email us if you want to remove your a/c from joday.

thanks,

~~~
mooted1
I regularly give apps permission to post on my wall, because almost every app
will _ask_ me before posting. In addition, the posts usually contain relevant
content: spotify posts songs I listen to, goodreads posts book updates. Your
app posted an advertisement to my wall without any prompting. This is so
inappropriate (and speaking from experience, far from the most effective way
to use your fb access), it bewilders me your startup thought this was a good
idea.

~~~
joday
Currently, we post on wall for #1. when user join, as you can imagine the
algorithm would not have much relevant data about user and to get user started
it put random but definitely a trending/popular video. #2. when user share a
video on joday by clicking share button.

brining relavant content is probably the most difficult problem and its never
guaranteed to be accurate... our goal is to fail fast, learn from user
behavior to serve more relevant next time...

------
pgsandstrom
The text is mangled for me both in firefox and chrome. For some reason it
looks okay in chrome incognito mode. It appears like this even with all
extensions disabled.

"100_hours_of_videos_are_uploded_to_youtube_every_minute!
which_one_would_you_atch?"

~~~
joday
most likely due to adblock, I will try to reproduce it and fix. thanks for you
help,

what did you think about the site and concept?

------
neilk
There is actually nothing here other than a Facebook login and a static list
of videos, right? I mean, I got a Justin Bieber video.

~~~
joday
no. once login there is a playlist of videos... over the time playlist becomes
smarter based on your like, location, network and other trending signals on
internet.... it also learns from user behavior and watch pattern...

you should see a lot more videos.. can you retry...

------
arkitaip
1\. It looks absolutely wrecked on Chrome with ghostery/adblock installed [
[http://imgur.com/gQfalwN](http://imgur.com/gQfalwN) ].

2\. Not going to sign up using facebook.

------
jdc0589
Generally speaking I won't use a "login with facebook" option, but I will do
it if there is a compelling reason. Your website has absolutely no good
information about your product or what I might expect to happen after I log
in, aside from a generic/broad mission statement.

Regardless of your authentication options, I'm not going to try a service that
I can't find any real information about.

~~~
joday
our goal was to keep login page simple enough to keep but if its not getting
the message out, its definitely not rite... something we will think about..
thanks...

------
achal
Looks really interesting. I love Pandora and having seen this I realize I
really want Pandora for video. Would be great to have more Pandora like
features -- specifically, videos recommended based on likes/dislikes of other
videos, and being able to view videos without any past information. You could
do this, for example, by showing popular videos for people who haven't logged
in, and then customizing from there.

~~~
joday
it does that already... algorithm gets smarted over time... initially its
mostly wisdom of crowd and could be a lot hit and miss....

------
RossM
First impressions: the background image that took ~20 seconds to load - with
white text on a white background that slowly revealed - it felt a little like
56k internet and I nearly left the page. I'd consider setting an alternative
background colour behind the image?

~~~
joday
Yes that image is heavy, I've converted it to png compressed but still not
good... I will surely check it out...

what did you think about the site in general and concept?

------
cowls
I dont like being forced to log in with Facebook.

Also typo on the front page: uploded -> uploaded :)

~~~
joday
Thanks @cowls.

My reasons for forcing Facebook login is to know more about my user in order
to serve the relevant/personalize content. It's a chicken/egg situation...

~~~
hobo_mark
I believe people would be less turned off if you showed them a glimpse of
what's behind that wall, a pretty picture of a lake tells me NOTHING at all,
even a screenshot (slightly blurred if you want) would go a long way towards
letting me decide if it would be worth signing in. As it stands now the
default reaction is 'nothing to see here, move along'.

~~~
joday
hmmm... sure, I will a/b test out that...

------
alexyoung
Here's a small criticism: "uploaded to internet" is not cromulent

~~~
joday
It was initially, "uploaded to youtube"

It was from a youtube statistics at,
[http://www.youtube.com/yt/press/statistics.html](http://www.youtube.com/yt/press/statistics.html)

------
joday
Hi,

Thank you all for trying joday.com and giving us valuable feedback. We have
stopped our services to send emails, wall post etc. to all joday members until
the next version to fix all open issues and incorporate your suggestions.
Please understand, we have started working on fix.

I hope you will understand the limitations of prototype and give us a chance
to improve in future.

Thanks, joday team.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Yeah I second that. I think the app will be nice, but I dont like being
forced to log in with facebook neither. Can people just sign up?

~~~
joday
My reasons for forcing Facebook login is to know more about my user in order
to serve the relevant/personalize content. It's a chicken/egg situation... how
to get around it?

~~~
lukeholder
I would suggest you simply ask the user for the information you need in order
to give them something, then offer facebook as a simpler way to give them
that.

I mean, if you are getting access to their FB accounts to see what they like,
why not put 5 input boxes down the left side with something like "Name your 5
most favourite things" with a submit button.

On the right have something like: "Or sign in with facebook and save some
time!"

If they like what they get with the inputs on the left, they are more likely
to give you access to their facebook data to enjoy the experience more.

